
Close approach of 15-30 meters at 14.7 km/s between decommissioned satellites - lnguyen
https://twitter.com/leolabs_space/status/1221908253627412480
======
pintxo
Would like to see those painted in a black-white pattern and have the
calculated point of contact lighted up and filmed with high-speed cameras. And
while someone is up there painting them, they might as well update the orbits
to increase the chances of contact.

Knowing fully well that this might have detrimental effects on other
satellites nearby, I am still curious to see the effect of two rather fragile
objects meeting at such speeds.

------
duxup
It looks like IRAS was a telescope that lasted about 10 months. This seems
like it was by design as it apparently needs to be cooled with liquid helium
and that lasted just 10 months.

Not much information on what GGSE-4 was other than "experimental".

